# Pretty zone valves



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you have any techniques to make the wiring from four honeywell zone valves look nice? The four zone valves will be wired into a zone switching relay 2 feet away.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Do you have any techniques to make the wiring from four honeywell zone valves look nice? The four zone valves will be wired into a zone switching relay 2 feet away.


 If four zone valves... I'll use 5 wires thermostat wires to. Run along the pipes to relay box..
Have you seen/look at Taco Sentry zone valve??? Neat thing with molex connection.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Spiral wire wrap


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*nice*



rjbphd said:


> If four zone valves... I'll use 5 wires thermostat wires to. Run along the pipes to relay box..
> Have you seen/look at Taco Sentry zone valve??? Neat thing with molex connection.


Those Taco valves are beautiful. I have to get my supplier up to speed. Stuck with honeywells for this install.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*plastic?*



OldSchool said:


> Spiral wire wrap
> 
> Tried to load picture but it doesn't work


Plastic, like for car audio? I was thinking of that.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Plastic, like for car audio? I was thinking of that.


What about heat shrink tubing, like for car audio?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*that would*



U666A said:


> What about heat shrink tubing, like for car audio?


that would be slick. I have to extend the zone valve wiring at least a foot. How would that work? Use crimp connectors instead of wire nuts, and then slip on the heat shrink tubing?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> that would be slick. I have to extend the zone valve wiring at least a foot. How would that work? Use crimp connectors instead of wire nuts, and then slip on the heat shrink tubing?


The stuff I used was seamless, so you have to plan it out... But yeah you have the right idea.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Those Taco valves are beautiful. I have to get my supplier up to speed. Stuck with honeywells for this install.


 I ordered mine from the internet as my suppliers don't carry them.. Menards (gasp) have them!!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Plastic, like for car audio? I was thinking of that.


You can buy plastic corrugated wire loom in many sizes (and colors) at any auto supply. It's pretty cheap, and if you plan your wiring carefully and wrap it in wire loom it really looks good. I've done it on a few high-end heating jobs.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

futz said:


> You can buy plastic corrugated wire loom in many sizes at any auto supply. It's pretty cheap, and if you plan your wiring carefully and wrap it in wire loom it really looks good. I've done it on a few high-end heating jobs.


Yup, works great! I was in car audio install for a couple of years and used that stuff for all the under-hood wiring for auto-starters and alarm systems. Used heat shrink under the dash.

Now that I think of it, seems kinda bass ackwards don't it?!?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I wire them to a Taco or Argo zone controller


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Spiral wire wrap


Can't see the pics.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Can't see the pics.


Here's a link to the type of spiral wrap OldSchool is talking about. His pic appeared last night, but the link is dead now.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

futz said:


> Here's a link to the spiral wrap OldSchool is talking about. His pic appeared last night, but the link is dead now.


That's what I was talking about ...


----------

